# Beenybox... the experience



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Having read threads on storage boxes here and elsewhere I contacted Beenybox and Genie drawers...
The genie drawers guy finally phoned back (less than impressive after about 10 days...) but I'd booked to get the Beenybox fitted... did I make the right decision? ...read on

Picking up on the advice of Bill (thanks) we made it into a late (OK, very late) summer holiday; first to Lincoln for the Xmas mkts where we met the another graham and jill, it's good to meet folks in real time! 

Left there en route to Cornwall...stopped off a Cirencester CC site... nice site but we didn't have time to explore the town so we'll have to go back sometime...
...and on to Camborn (home of the beenybox) arriving in driving wind and rain; Naomi (Mrs Beenybox) braved the elements to open up their premises for us to overnight free of charge. Leccy on, kettle on and a cosy night... if you don't like trains (the line is less than 30m away) find another site to stay on! We slept soundly.... Naomi had also offered to print off the timetable for trains into Penzance or Truro had we wanted to do a bit of sightseeing/shopping (no Ta!)

Paul (Mr Beenybox) arrived and explained the various options of where to have the box fitted... we took his advice and had it fitted on the nearside rear... I was impressed from the start; he knew exactly what he was doing and set about marking up the 'van... at this point domestic trivia intruded and satnex2 whisked me off to Tesco just up the road.

By the time we returned Paul had surgically removed the piece of the skirt that was to form the drawfront of the box... had I have been there at the time I probably would have worried... unnecessarily!
Each component part of the custom box was cut, shaped and assembled... nice to watch a craftsman at work! (I have deliberately left out the finer points 'co it would make boring reading but it was none the less fascinating to watch)

When it came to the final details of matching the box front to the remaining skirt he was quite meticulous in getting a good fit... it looked as though it had always been there. One of the best bits was that he was able to supply lock barrels to match our existing key... neat!

I just happened to mention a little problem (no details ... too embarrassing!) with an exterior panel... Paul soon fixed it so that satnex2 (or anyone else for that matter) would never notice...

All in all well worth the 350 mile trip... still working on how much more we can cram into the Beenybox and .... yes, we'll have another one fitted next year but we'll choose a better time weatherwise 

Sorry folks I forgot to take any pix but if you want to see beenyboxes fitted to various makes of m/h just check out their website...


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

How many forums is this on ?


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

365... I thought one a day would be good  

Are you a collector?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

did you get any discounts Graham, as i thought beenybox offered a 10% discount to MHF subscribers ?


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Yes, they were offering 10% for orders confirmed with a deposit...

(another plug for subscriptions :wink: )


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

how much does that work out to as a saving then Graham ?


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

£40.... I'll put it towards the next one! ....or I could renew me subscription...mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Sng,

This post could not have come at a better time, deposit paid and I'm driving down there from Cambridgeshire on Sunday to have one fitted Monday. Can I ask how long it took, as I then have to drive back. I also have got a 10% discount.


Ian


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Ian
Times are only approx... I wasn't clock watching!

Started about 9am and finished around 2 to 2:30... Paul didn't stop for a lunch break... 

Enjoy your trip...


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Sounds like a very pleasant experience Graham... Maybe all places will give this sort of service soon????
Well done mate, it is good to hear about a happy customer occasionally :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi I must agree with the comments here.I had one of these boxes fitted & what a job.FIRST class,maybe a little pricey for some on here @ about £400 but great. Trouble was I sold my Autostratus a month after having it fitted. :evil: 
Gary


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Cheers Keith

...the fact that there's so many cowboys around makes it easier to spot a good craftsman when you see one... just a pity he doesn't live nearer

Yes Gary, a bit pricey but for us, worth it... we've only just changed to our new 'van so, thankfully, no such problem...

Did you manage to get a better price 'cos of the 'extra' ?


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Oi!!!......Mind what you say about cowboys on 'ere...................... :lol:


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeeeeeee Haaaaaaaaaa ...cut 'em out, ride 'em in.....


----------

